# Ideal Vol-Con Elite vs regular Vol-Con/XL



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I carry a Vol-Con XL, because it always tells me what's going on. Is an Elite(or a Fluke T+ for that matter) really more accurate? Is an electronic voltage tester safer than a solenoid one?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I think the Vol Con Elite has a higher category rating, but unless you're doing a lot of power distribution I wouldn't worry about that. 

I had the Elite and after a couple of times where it read a solid 120V on a dead circuit from ghost voltage, I chucked it. Your solenoid tester will never have that problem. 

-John


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Is an electronic voltage tester safer than a solenoid one?


No. I carry a couple of meters/testers, but when I am about to put my body in contact with what might be live, I always doublecheck with my wiggy.


----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

I use a old Square D Wiggy, I don't have see it to know there is voltage. It is fairly close on the amount of voltage present. If I need to know the exact voltage or amps. Then I pull out the meter. Wiggys are tougher and great for everyday on site or service.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah, I was thinking the solenoid was the best way to go, but I just wanted to see what the deal with electronic testers was. I have a big problem with upgrade-itis and wanting the latest and greatest. They advertise "low impedance to eliminate ghost voltages" but why would I want low impedance when measuring volts? Wouldn't that just cause the tester to pass huge amounts of current and blow up in my face?


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

For ghost voltages, I'd trust a solenoid before an emulated LoZ electronic tester.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

To be sure, a wiggy will probably present more of a load than a low Z DMM but true low impedance electronic testers work just fine. 

The reason the Vol Con Elite sucks is because of BS marketing tactics that mean it's not actually a low impedance meter. I believe it turned out to be many hundreds of megs.

-John


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Big John said:


> To be sure, a wiggy will probably present more of a load than a low Z DMM but true low impedance electronic testers work just fine.
> 
> The reason the Vol Con Elite sucks is because of BS marketing tactics that mean it's not actually a low impedance meter. I believe it turned out to be many hundreds of megs.
> 
> -John


A wiggy is low impedance, so low impedance electronic testers are not a bad thing compared to a wiggy. A wiggy also tries to pull a lot of current.

A solenoid wiggy is about 10k of resistance, compared to 10 Meg of a standard DMM. The problem is electronic testers that claim to be low impedance but are not close to the low impedance of a wiggy. They are lower than the 10 Meg of a DMM, which manufacturers call "low impedance" because of that, but not really low enough to eliminate ghost voltage. The low impedance setting on most Fluke DMM's is only 3k, which is even lower than a solenoid wiggy. The electronic tester closest to a solenoid is the Klein, at about 15k. The Fluke T+ is about 70k, and the Ideal Vol Con Elite is around 500k, which is not low enough to eliminate ghost voltage.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

I have not seen a volt con in 15 year...
Here is some of the other meters I use!!


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

I use this...

http://www.service.kleintools.com/T...ter TESTERS-CONTINTEST-CONTTEST/Product/ET200


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

Voltage Hazard said:


> A wiggy is low impedance, so low impedance electronic testers are not a bad thing compared to a wiggy. A wiggy also tries to pull a lot of current.
> 
> A solenoid wiggy is about 10k of resistance, compared to 10 Meg of a standard DMM. The problem is electronic testers that claim to be low impedance but are not close to the low impedance of a wiggy. They are lower than the 10 Meg of a DMM, which manufacturers call "low impedance" because of that, but not really low enough to eliminate ghost voltage. The low impedance setting on most Fluke DMM's is only 3k, which is even lower than a solenoid wiggy. The electronic tester closest to a solenoid is the Klein, at about 15k. The Fluke T+ is about 70k, and the Ideal Vol Con Elite is around 500k, which is not low enough to eliminate ghost voltage.


Right from Fluke's mouth:

The LoZ function used in the 289 uses a PTC (Positive Temperature Coefficient) thermistor on the input. It's cold impedance is about 3 kohms but increases rapidly with applied voltage up to a couple of hundred kohms. The maximum power dissapation is 2 watts.

IIRC, the T+/Pro isn't a fixed value but unsure if it uses a PTC but it does vary with voltage applied.

Clamp meters are the ones that really vary when it comes to this.


----------



## 12-Gauge (Aug 28, 2009)

I only use my tester as an idiot proof way to let me know roughly how much voltage is present. I still like the trusty solenoid testers for quick checks of voltage. They are Cat III rated, eliminate ghost voltage and can trip GFCIs. If I’m going to pay for a digital tester, then I may as well get a meter since it has more features and accuracy for about the same price.


----------



## Linhawk (Apr 13, 2012)

I wish Ideal would bring back the Vol con Lite.


----------

